# Radon ZR Team Rahmen / Detailfragen



## .floe. (30. März 2011)

Hi.

Ich habe bei HS einen ZR Team Rahmen aus 2009 bestellt. Das Angebot für 89,- war einfach nicht zu schlagen.
Jetzt habe ich folgende Fragen zu dem Teil:

Da soll ein semi-integrierter Steuersatz rein, hat das Radon ein Steuerrohr mit 44mm Innenmaß oder ist das ein anderer Standart? Muss ich beim Steuersatz-Kauf noch auf was anderes achten?

Benötigte Sattelklemme ist laut Hersteller eine 35mm. Geht auch ne 34,9er? Der zehntel Millimeter dürfte doch egal sein, oder?

Ich habe noch einen SLX Down Swing Umwerfer hier. Auf den Katalogbildern sind immer Top Swings verbaut, vermutlich wegen der Bottlecages. Kann ich auch nen Down Swing verbauen wenn ich auf eine Flaschenhalterung verzichte, oder sitzen die Ösen so doof, dass das nicht geht?

Ausserdem wäre das Gewicht des 16"er Rahmens interessant, das habe ich bisher nicht gefunden.

Gruß,

Flo


----------



## donprogrammo (30. März 2011)

Das ist ein Standart Steuersatz, passt also
Da passt eine 34,9mm Klemme, ich vermute mal, da kann nur jemand nicht mit einem Messschieber umgehen.

Ich kanns zwar nicht garantieren, weil ich kein 16" Rahmen hab, aber eigentlich sollte das passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (30. März 2011)

Passt dieser hier?

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p3668_Zero-Logic-Comp-Press-Fit-Steuersatz-.html


----------



## AndreasFFM (30. März 2011)

habe am 18" Rahmen einen DS-XT-Umwerfer, ansonsten gleicher Rahmen, Schelle ist halt genau zwischen den Bohrungen für den Flaschenhalter. Kannst bei mir im Album Fotos schauen, habe den Rahmen auch komplett selbst aufgebaut. Habe einen Ritchey WCS Semi Steuersatz verbaut, passt wunderbar. Würde aber noch die Rahmenarbeiten durchführen lassen, ausser Du kannst das selbst.
Viel Spaß und Erfolg!

Edit: Habe diesen Steuersatz drin: http://www.bike-discount.de/index.php?ac=pddetails&pdid=7008


----------



## .floe. (30. März 2011)

Hi Andreas!

Sehr schÃ¶nes Bike! Auf den Bildern ist aber noch ein TS Umwerfer zu sehen!?
Dein Ritchey Steuersatz ist von der Bauweise bzw dem Standart her genau wie der, den ich gepostet habe, oder? Nur etwas wertiger...also sollte der von bike-components doch auch passen!? Die gÃ¼nstige Variante reicht mir. 

Hier meine Partlist:

Lenker FSA XC281 - 12â¬
Reifen Michelin MountainDry2 - 19â¬
SchlÃ¤uche Schwalbe AV - 10â¬
Vorbau Truvativ Holzfeller - 12â¬
Shifter Deore - 28â¬
SchaltzÃ¼ge - 13â¬
Kassette+Kette Deore - 21â¬
Schaltwerk XT Shadow - 23â¬
Pedale Wellgo B25 - 24â¬
Umwerfer SLX - 18â¬
Kurbel Deore HT2 - 52â¬
Sattel Selle Italia X2 Lady - 17â¬
Formula ORO K24 Set 180/180 - 130â¬
Rock Shox Recon Silver TK Solo Air - 125â¬
Rahmen Radon ZR Team 2009 16" - 89â¬
StÃ¼tze Ghost OEM - 3â¬
LaufrÃ¤der Deore/Sapim/Rigida Taurus 2000DB - 63â¬

Steuersatz, Felgenband, Griffe und Sattelklemme mit Spanner fehlen noch.

Alle Teile neu oder vom Neurad demontiert Ã¼ber I-Net Shops, eBay, Bikemarkt 
Ich wollte vernÃ¼nftiges Material zum besten Preis und unbedingt selber basteln bzw als "Schulungsobjekt" -> Das Bike als Bausatz bekommt dann meine Freundin geschenkt, damit sie ihren alten Baumarkt-Drahtesel endlich mal beiseite legen kann 

GruÃ,

Flo


----------



## AndreasFFM (30. März 2011)

Hast recht, habe mittlerweile einen TS Umwerfer drauf, ein DS sollte aber auch passen, bin mir gar nicht mehr sicher, ob ich einen verbaut hatte??

 Mit so einer Teileliste fing ich auch an... Habe es auch nicht bereut, dann doch mehr investiert zu haben, schon einige Kalorien mit dem Rad verbrannt 

Der Steuersatz von Dir sollte passen. PressFit passt, DropIn nicht. Hat viel Spaß gemacht, das Rad komplett selbst aufzubauen. Für das Einpressen des Steuerlagers habe ich eine 10er Gewindestange genommen, mir Holzplatten zurechtgeschnitten und mit Karosserieunterlegscheiben den Druck verteilt und dann die Lagerschalen erst mal leicht eingepresst, mit einem Gummihammer gerade geschlagen und dann noch mal richtig verpresst, hat prima funktioniert und war kostenlos.


----------



## .floe. (30. März 2011)

> Hat viel SpaÃ gemacht, das Rad komplett selbst aufzubauen.



Jepp, das kenne ich. Man hat auch gleich eine ganz andere Beziehung zu dem GerÃ¤t und lernt einiges. Deswegen habe ich mich auch gegen ein Komplettbike entschieden, obwohl mir bewusst ist, dass ich fÃ¼r das gleiche Geld an manchen Stellen besseres Material bekommen hÃ¤tte. Aber mit ein bisschen GlÃ¼ck bleibe ich unter 700â¬, und das wÃ¤re doch mal was!
So ein Selfmade-Einpresswerkzeug hab ich Ã¼brigens auch daheim. Hat bisher immer geklappt. Den Rahmen werd ich diesmal aber nem Kumpel in die Hand drÃ¼cken, der im Radladen arbeitet. Der soll das mal machen mit dem Steuersatz und bei der Gelegenheit auch Sitzrohr ausreiben, Bremsenaufnahme plan frasen, etc..

Danke fÃ¼r deine Hilfe!

GruÃ,

Flo


----------



## .floe. (6. April 2011)

Oh, mir ist da noch was eingefallen: Kann ich am ZR Team 2009 hinten 180er Scheiben fahren? Oder ist der Rahmen nur bis 160mm freigegeben?

Gruß,

Flo


----------



## AndreasFFM (10. April 2011)

habe wegen meiner 90 kg und Erfahrungen bei griechischen Serpentinen auch vorne und hinten 180er verbaut und merke nicht, dass das dem Rahmen nicht gefallen würde. Ob der Rahmen offiziell dafür freigegeben ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## .floe. (11. April 2011)

Ok, wunderbar. Hätte ja sein können, dass gar keine größeren Scheiben reinpassen!


----------



## TestTest123 (4. Mai 2011)

*Maximal zulässiger Bremsscheibendurchmesser?*

*Hinterbau:*
Hardtails: max. 160mm 
QLT Team/Race : max. 160mm
Stage: max. 180mm
Swoop: max. 203mm
Slide: max. 203mm


Und das hat sich meines Wissens seit 2009 nicht geändert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shadowbellum (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
Ich habe eine Detail-Frage zu nem 2010er Radon Scart Rahmen und wollte keinen Extra Thread erstellen.
Ich baue mir auch gerade ein Bike selber auf, ich frage mich aber wie das mit den Aufnahmen unterm Oberrohr funktioniert. Bowdenzug links und Rechts ist mir klar aber in der Mitte die Aufnahme für die Bremsleitung ist etwas zu groß. 
Ich kann Die Leitung zwar reinlegen aber so richtig fest ist sie nicht. Habe eine Auriga Pro, aber ich denke der Leitungsdurchmesser ist doch immer gleich oder? 
Gibt es da irgendwas womit man die Leitung normalerweise fixiert? Hinten an der Sattelstrebe sind ja zwei entsprechende Kunststofklammern vorhanden.

greetz
Shadowbellum


----------

